# 2 beautiful cats in need of a temporary home



## Lucy1988 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey all, I have 2 beautiful cats who need looking after temporarily, due to my marriage break up, I have found myself homeless, I had to leave my cats behind, I thought they were ok where they were until I found sonewhere to stay, but my ex will not allow them in the house at all and I seen them yesterday and they are in a bad way, my ginger Tom is looking very skinny, and my little tabby cat is covered in cuts, there's not a single thing I can do about it, ive asked all my friends and family and it is just not possible, Tommy is a short haired all ginger cat, lovely temperament, hes 7 years old and ive had him from a kitten, Ollie is 5 also had him from a kitten hes a small medium haired tabby cat, beautiful markings and a real character, they have both been neutered and both are used to dogs, litter trained etc, I just want them to be happy and safe until I have find somewhere to live that will accept them. I do not want to give them up, they are my babies and all I have left, can anyone help I live in Bristol please email me if you kniw anyone who can help me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucy1988 (Oct 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention that I can financially support them with food, litter, and anythibg else they need, they just need a warm place to sleep and alot of love


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Have sent you an email


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent email Saturday but still not received a reply ... hope somebody else can help you.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe she didn't see/get email? I got a v swift reply but am quite a distance from Bristol so would be easier for OP if they went to someone closer


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Unfortunately due to unexpected medical problem involving hospital stay this week & a future op if problem flares up again I can't offer these cats a foster home  so if anyone else can please email OP


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, hope you feel better soon @LoopyL 
I can't help but get very annoyed when people start a thread apparently desperate for help then don't reply to PF members. GRRRR. :Arghh


----------

